# Easy to make Tapering Jig (table saw angle cutting)



## GPDMTR25

Over the weekend I needed a tapering jig. I ususally purchase stuff like this because I want to spend time building other things but this was too easy not to make. I will be adding a lip on the end of the left leg. The end of the board, which is being tapered, will rest on this piece. The extra piece allows to board to move with the taper jig through the saw blade on the table saw. I had to use it to cut a very large angle so I didn't add the lip when I took the photo.

If you're interested in making this, I put the instructions and photos on my website.
Angela


----------



## Sawkerf

I've used several of those - some home made and others store bought. My only problem was keeping everything going in the right direction. - lol

I have 16 legs to taper tomorrow. Should be a bit of an adventure. - lol


----------



## Tootles

You beat me to it! I have plans drawn up to make a jig something like this, and now everybody will think I've copied yours. That's okay, I have a few differences in my design.

A question about length though. I too had planned on 24" legs but I have been worrying that might be too long. Have you found 24" to be workable? Thanks


----------



## 1yeldud1

If the woodworker would add a "lip" on the left leg wouldnt that stop the problem of a kickback ????


----------



## BTKS

Cessna, please post the sled you're talking about if you have one handy. I'm curious because I've just about built one of these. If a sled is better then I'd better go with that.
Thanks for the input.
GPDMTR25, thanks for getting the thread going. I like the jig but I've got to see available alternatives, it's just in my nature to investigate. Sorry for stealing your thread.
Thanks, BTKS


----------



## Tootles

An alternative sled-style tapering jig that you may want to look at is this one. It's really good, really versatile and should be pretty safe (I do believe the wood being cut should always be in contact with the back of the sled so that it cannot slip backwards).

The reason I like Angela's style of tapering jig is because my table saw is a Triton Workcentre with a 7 1/4" circular saw. Firstly, the Triton table puts some restrictions on the length of sled that I can use. Secondly, until I can upgrade my saw to one with a 10" blade, the base of the sled reduces the thickness that I can cut.


----------



## jumbojack

I built this jig from Charles Neil;
http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/references/taperjig.pdf
I have use it countless times. It cuts flawless tapers, is more than simple to build and use and is not limited to tapers. Check it out.


----------



## BTKS

Cessna: Your description has summed up all my questions. Thanks, sounds like a viable, safe solution. Your description sounds like jumbojack's charles neil sled. Neil's looks a little more complicated.
Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## SSMDad

Kickback can happen despite having the best-made jig there is. At least with this it would be at an angle (hopefully) away from the worker. Just my $.02 but I thought Angela's was pretty good for a quick made necessary jig.


----------



## BTKS

Cessna: Wow, that's incredible for "whipped up" sketches. Thanks for the effort and input!


----------



## Sawkerf

I made a quick and dirty sled-style tapering jig for my the 16 legs I did last week, and it worked like a champ. I liked it well enough to make a more permanent (and prettier) jig for future use.

IMO, the sled-style jigs are much more stable than the "A"-frame style.


----------



## 1yeldud1

Well "CessnaPilotBarry" I'd have to agree that youare correct and i was wrong. I was looking at a "one cut" jig not thinking of a situation where you would make seveal items. Your sketch makes sence. Thanks for the reality check - it is Fun to have to put the old brian to work once in a while !!!! Thanks !!!


----------



## gfadvm

Cessna - That is an incredible sketch! I envy you your computing talent. Thanks for posting this. I'll have this made before the weekend!


----------

